# white trout every cast!



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jigging with crappie jigs...a great time...65 fish in 2 hours


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess you plan on feeding the homeless with all those fish? Thats a ton of fish in one haul.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Im having a fish fry for my employees and friends. ...had a pelican hanging out by my boat eating the smallest trout and pin fish from my hand...it was a lot of fun and I really like eating white trout...


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

153 Large fish said:


> had a pelican hanging out by my boat eating the smallest trout and pin fish from my hand...it was a lot of fun.


*It is, but you should run them off, they will grab the fish before you get it to the boat, and then get hooked, and pop the line. I have seen one with three hooks hanging off it. 

I have hooked them, pulled them in, and the pull all the hooks and lines off of them.

I try to keep the number to 50, cause it takes longer to clean them, then to catch them.

Keep the filets on the top shelf in frig, with a little milk on them, and eat them for breakfast, lunch n dinner.

Goog eating there.
*


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

You're right about the pelicans. I went out today and there was one hanging around with a treble hook on a steel leader with a 3 ounce pyramid wieght in his lower jaw...I just do it for luck...lol...kind of like the rhyme of the ancient mariner in reverse...and it does take a long time to clean the white trout, but its worth it...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

153 Large fish said:


> ...and it does take a long time to clean the white trout, but its worth it...


*Electric Knife, but still takes some time to run through 70-80. 

50 is a good number, but I always loose count. 

And come home with more than 50.

But they all get cleaned and eaten
*


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Nice haul and a fine eating fish when fresh!
If you ever run out of bait, cut-up white trout makes good white trout bait.
I used to catch them off the 3 mile fishing bridge and fry them up on the tailgate with some hush puppies. That was some fine eating. Something I need to do again soon.:yes:


----------



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice haul! Were you tipping the jigs with bait or just fishing them out of the pack?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

A nice squid tentacle always helps!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

We used to have a blast when they got that thick. I would stop fishing and let my crew do it all. I would literally scale and fillet as soon as one was caught. Throw the fillets in a cooler of ice and water and usually another was right behind the last. 

I could clean them pretty fast that way and just cut the ribs out later. Makes for some damn fine eating.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

The cool thing is that the white trout are still around...pretty much around structure all over the bay...been catching them the same as the first try all week....just gotta hold ur mouth right and use light tackle....lol


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

They make good fish tacos also. You just have to cook them in a skillet.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *It is, but you should run them off, they will grab the fish before you get it to the boat, and then get hooked, and pop the line. I have seen one with three hooks hanging off it.
> 
> been their! I hooked one after he dove in the water after the trout and then the fight was on! after unhooking him he flied off and im thinking thank God he is gone... only to return with friend 10 min later lol the friends decided to get in the boat with me while I wad catching fish, it got bad and had to keep the cooler closed lol*


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Would have thought white trout too small to mess with the fillets. Maybe just gut them and de-gill, fry or sear them whole, and eat around the bones? That's the way we always did rainbows up the the mountains of New Mexico and were always delicious. 

Please advise with your best recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SushiKing said:


> Would have thought white trout too small to mess with the fillets. Maybe just gut them and de-gill, fry or sear them whole, and eat around the bones? That's the way we always did rainbows up the the mountains of New Mexico and were always delicious. Please advise with your best recommendations. Thanks!


no no no. Fillet fresh and always fry. Best eatin in the bay!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

What's the deal?

We don't like it when somebody takes too many fish, even though there is no limit.

Yet we complain when we are restricted from harvesting fish.

Jim


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

try'n hard said:


> no no no. Fillet fresh and always fry. Best eatin in the bay!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using forum runner


agreed!!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I personally scale the trout, cut off thier heads and take out the guts and eat everything but the bones...I then freeze the heads and innerds to use as bait or chum or just to let my boys feed the birds, but I dont waste any part of an animal that gave its life to feed me and my family...as long as a fish is plentiful and im not putting a strain on the wildlife, im going to eat it...white trout are probably the most plentiful fish in the bay next to baitfish...and in a way they are bait fish to larger species who eat them. I dont feel bad at all for being blessed with a good haul that im going to eat!...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

153 Large fish said:


> I personally scale the trout, cut off thier heads and take out the guts and eat everything but the bones...I then freeze the heads and innerds to use as bait or chum or just to let my boys feed the birds, but I dont waste any part of an animal that gave its life to feed me and my family...as long as a fish is plentiful and im not putting a strain on the wildlife, im going to eat it...white trout are probably the most plentiful fish in the bay next to baitfish...and in a way they are bait fish to larger species who eat them. I dont feel bad at all for being blessed with a good haul that im going to eat!...


Just curious, but why do you scale them. The few that I've caught down there I've filleted and fried. The rainbows scales up here are so small I don't bother doing anything with them. They fry and bake just fine with them and I eat them skin and all.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

You want to scale them. Even if deep frying you will still be picking scales out of your teeth.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I just have never eaten scales. I guess its a personal preference, I prefer to fry them with southern style or cajun style batter...and just as I hose out the internal organ cavity I remove scales because there are parasites that live between scales, but mostly I just dont even like missing a scale when it comes to eating fish...everyone has their own preference. ..I would filet them but your really missing a lot of good meat. It seems different with pan sized fish compared to larger fish, I think its because your getting the majority of the mass of the fish on larger fish and equal or less than on smaller fish.

Cast your nets on the other side of the boat ...


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone ever try canning them like you would mullet?


----------

